# no output from rca sub output?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Buyer of my new JVC is bound and determined to tell me the sub out doesnt work...which I cant see how ...but anyhow...

his sub blew and he had it fixed before he installed my deck. problem is I am not sure what he had connected or not connected when installing the deck and I am not sure he didnt fry something in the process. 

Deck was used for less than 30 minutes and then packed up and sold by me...now I am looking at a possible mess and he still owes me a head unit in trade..

he claims its not the sub or his amp. he also hasnt tried the front/rear outputs of the deck either. 

I am starting to get agitated with the situation 

not sure how firm I should stand as he hasnt completed his part of the deal and the deck could be messed up. although I am thinking its the amp or sub..there is a post on it already

what to do?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Tell him to send the HU back to you.

*Then try it.*

*otherwise prepare for the eventual problems that will ensue*

THIS DEAL HAS GONE WRONG - don't make it worse :bulb:


----------



## CrackedHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Does the HU have a menu setting or something to disable the output to the rear RCA out ? 

This may sound stupid but some of them do have a setting that switches the rear RCA output off.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

CrackedHead said:


> Does the HU have a menu setting or something to disable the output to the rear RCA out ?
> 
> This may sound stupid but some of them do have a setting that switches the rear RCA output off.


can find nothing that does that in the manual....I might have to get it sent back to me as I cant trust this guy to know whats is wrong


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Now he tells me it did work at one time and then stopped working (his sub) ....this is from a person who blew his sub recently and sent it to be reconed .

he isnt 100% sure his amp isnt messed up or the sub. he just thinks its the sub out on the deck


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

now he says the amp was bad all along....I love arguing with an 18yr old


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

JAX said:


> ****ing 18yr old...now he says the amp was bad all along....I love arguing with an 18yr old


So the deck is fine? G/L


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

cheesehead said:


> So the deck is fine? G/L



yes. he put in another amp like I told him and it works fine.....I only stated to do this a dozen times ...but since he is young he didnt want to accept my advice.


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

Gotta love it. Glad it worked out for you.!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well he still owes me a deck and I am waiting on it. if he sent it out tuesday it should be here by tomorrow..its only 3hrs away


----------

